# Would you be happy to share positive forum experiences?



## everydayupsanddowns

Diabetes UK are interested in spreading the good work of the forum a little more widely, and are interested in sharing some positive experiences of forum members, how it has helped you, and what the forum means to you.

If you are interested in contributing, please send a message to @Josh DUK for more details.


----------



## Josh DUK

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Diabetes UK are interested in spreading the good work of the forum a little more widely, and are interested in sharing some positive experiences of forum members, how it has helped you, and what the forum means to you.
> 
> If you are interested in contributing, please send a message to @Josh DUK for more details.


If you would like to participate in our social media campaign please either contact me on here, the thread, or email me at josh.poncil@diabetes.org.uk.


----------



## Proud to be erratic

Josh DUK said:


> If you would like to participate in our social media campaign please either contact me on here, the thread, or email me at josh.poncil@diabetes.org.uk.


Hi @Josh DUK, I'm interested in participating please. I sent you a PM, on Sunday I think, but I seem to have failed the messaging test! Could you let me know a bit more please. Thank you.


----------

